# Are There Any Good Archery Shops Around Ottawa



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

South Nation Archery Supply in Winchester or That Hunting & Fishing Store in Richmond are probably your best bet.


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

Go see Reg at Gobble and Grunt Archery near Almonte. Great guy, good selection and service, and good prices.


----------



## Barry O'Regan (Nov 2, 2008)

*Gatineau has an archery store*

Boutique Archerot in Gatineau is probably closer than Cathys in South Nation or Almonte


----------



## Nudlebush (Jun 24, 2007)

*archery shops*

Larry & Cathy at South Nation Archery in Winchester are both Internationally recognized archers/coaches, if your looking for help with your bow or coaching they are a true *PRO* shop.


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

Not to be a stickler Andy, but that's Kathy with a "K".


----------

